# Insurance question...



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Just after some advice on this one. I insured my VFR through a broker last year, Express Insurance. When I sold it and bought the ZX10R, I rang them for a quote the week before changing, got that arranged then changed over when I picked up the 10. I was paying for the VFR insurance monthly and then signed a new mandate (same finance co) for the second assuming the first would be cancelled. I noticed last week that both direct debits were still being drawn upon so I cancelled the first one. I had an arrears letter from the finance co today. Rang them who said I should ring the broker. Rang the broker who said that because I'd had a claim on the VFR, I still need to pay the first insurer the whole year's premium as they wouldn't insure the 10.

My gripe is the broker failed to tell me that I'd have to pay the whole year's premium and failed to cancel this insurance too.

Realistically, I guess I don't really have a leg to stand on as if the first insurer wouldn't insure the 10, I would have had to change anyway and I guess that if a claim has been made on a policy then you'd automatically be in for the whole year's premium...


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

They take the whole year premium only if the claim was a loss and they can't get the money back. If the claim was not at fault for you they should not be taking the money!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Was my fault...


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Peter said:


> Was my fault...


That's the rules of the game then unfortunately  .


----------

